# The gallery



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I was just wondering why the photos that are in the gallery, the ones with the young girls in have the most views, funny that, jeff


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmmm. I guess we all like pretty girls, huh.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Me thinks a Slingshot "Girls" Calender is in order soon. hmm....


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> I was just wondering why the photos that are in the gallery, the ones with the young girls in have the most views, funny that, jeff


Im not fooled by this.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

yes, a slingshot girl´s calender is a good idea and a good reason to meet some girls 4 a photo shooting, so i am with this idea!!!!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

So do it, why don't you do it? Come on man do it !


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i can make the fotos, but i can´t make the calender stuff! so if there is someone who can make the "mumbers and months" we will get a slingshot girl calender


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

_♪ ♫ Yeah, yeah, my heart's in a whirl._

_I love, I love, I love my little calendar girl_

_Every day (every day), every day (every day) of the year-r-r!_ ♫ ♪ ♫


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

If someone is so inclined, you can make a calendar here:
http://www.lulu.com/publish/calendars/?cid=us_home_nav_cal


----------

